# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 240m | 787ft | 51 fl | 220m x 3 | 51 fl x 3 | 44 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

昨日上午，杭州国际办公中心正式开工，不久，钱塘江南岸将崛起浙江第一高楼。这是钱江世纪城核心区块内首个集国际商务办公、金融贸易、酒店餐饮服务及其配套等功能于一体的现代化城市综合体。

　　钱江世纪城是杭州打造的“二十大新城”之一，与钱江新城隔江相望。世纪城将重点吸引金融商贸、商务办公、科技信息、会展咨询、体育休闲等现代服务业，积极引进世界五百强企业地区总部、国际金融机构地区分行和国内著名民营企业总部，成为总部经济与现代服务业发展的孵化器。

　　杭州国际办公中心，由外资企业——恒利企业管理（杭州）有限公司投资开发，总投资约50亿元，是杭州市100个综合体项目之一，主楼高逾300米，建成后就成为浙江第一高楼，是钱江世纪城地标性建筑物。中心将主要引进国际化大公司的办事机构及各国商务领事馆、商务处，同时建有五星级高级酒店、国际金融及酒店式配套公寓等服务性辅助设施。

Google translator:

Yesterday morning, Hangzhou, the International Centre office began shortly after the southern bank of Qiantang River in Zhejiang will be the first high rise. This is the core of Qianjiang Century City blocks within the first set of international business office, finance, trade, hotels catering services and supporting functions in one of the modern city complex.

Hangzhou Qianjiang Century City is creating the "20 major Metro" one of Qianjiangxincheng River and the sea. Century City, will focus on attracting financial and business, business office, information technology, the exhibition advice, sports recreation, and other modern services, and actively introduce world's top 500 enterprises regional headquarters, the regional branch of the international financial institutions and domestic well-known private enterprise headquarters, a Headquarters economy and the development of modern service industries incubator.

Hangzhou International office, from foreign-funded enterprises - Henglida enterprise management (Hangzhou) Co., Ltd. investment and development, with a total investment of about 50 billion yuan, 100 Hangzhou is one of the complex, the main building of more than 300 meters high, after the completion of a Zhejiang The first tower is Qianjiang Century City landmark buildings. The Centre will introduce the major international companies and international business offices of the consulate, Business Department, also has a five-star hotels, international financial and hotel-style apartments, and other ancillary services ancillary facilities.


http://www.news365.com.cn/xwzx/csj/200808/t20080829_2008527.htm


Groundbreaking ceremony celebrated on August 28th:

杭州国际办公中心规划总用地面积约9.261公顷，开发面积约60万平方米，容积率6.5，绿地率30%，总投资约50亿人民币。整个项目由写字楼、酒店式商务公寓、高端商务配套、商务综合体构成，主楼高约300米，建成后将成为目前浙江省第一高楼，是杭州规划100个综合体项目之一，同样也将是钱江世纪城核心区块内首个集国际商务办公、金融贸易、酒店餐饮服务及其配套等功能于一体的现代化城市综合体，旨在为各国企业开展多方位的经贸投资活动，提供一个个性化、标志性，具有国际一流水准的服务基地。

Hangzhou International Centre for Planning, the total office space of about 9.261 hectares, the development of an area of about 600,000 square meters, the volume rate of 6.5, the rate of 30 percent green space, a total investment of 5 billion yuan. The entire project by the office, hotel-style apartment business, high-end business infrastructure, a business complex, about 300 meters high main building, built in Zhejiang Province will become the first high-rise, Hangzhou is planning 100 one of the complex, also Qianjiang Century City will be the core block in the first set of international business office, finance, trade, hotels catering services and supporting functions in one of the modern city complex, designed to conduct multi-national enterprises position of trade and investment activities, provided A personalized, logo, a world-class standard of service bases.



















http://www.xsnet.cn/news/zj/2008/8/28/729983.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't see how this project can reach 300m, looks just around 200-230m to me. Maybe the renders don't fit with the final project, no idea. Anyway both project annoucement and groundbreaking ceremony related articles say it is 300m.


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

Taller tower does look exactly 300 metres to me, its pretty tall. Nice design, I like the pearly and glowy top. Never heard of the city before though, hangzhou is 15th city to have the most buildings in China.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

north east asian trade center doesn't look like 300m also, but it will be


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

it looks nice, but nothing too amazing. Height is good for hangzhou though


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard highrises are prohibited in Hangzhou, at least nearby Xihu lake. Have they canceled this prohibition yet?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

not bad.


----------



## nemtirev (Jun 5, 2008)

fantastic chinese project


----------



## Jude12 (Jun 16, 2007)

Kinda resembles the one in Shanghai. The U/C infront of Jin Mao.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ I prefer the shanghai ifc though


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

it seems good but nothing special...


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I've heard highrises are prohibited in Hangzhou, at least nearby Xihu lake. Have they canceled this prohibition yet?


Probably this is in a skyscraper district on the outskirts of Hangzhou, you are right when you say highrises are prohibited near Xihu (hu means lake, so no need to repeat it), but downtown Hangzhou has a few highrises (nothing special though in height or design, though the city is developing fast!).


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

hangzhou is more like art put into buildings, they're just not that high.

just take a look at this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397908


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome!!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Probably this is in a skyscraper district on the outskirts of Hangzhou, you are right when you say highrises are prohibited near Xihu (hu means lake, so no need to repeat it), but downtown Hangzhou has a few highrises (nothing special though in height or design, though the city is developing fast!).


I know that and I've got some photos of their highrises. One tower is quite original but when I was there, it was under constrution.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Final heights: 
331m, 71 floors.
260m, 55 floors.
149m, 45 floors.
124m. 37 floors.
99m, 29 floors.

Source: Zhong'an Real Estate. No renders of the final design by the moment.
http://www.zaztb.com/UpFiles/2009/3/24/090324_ba8734fcaaca66a6.doc


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

first supertall for hangzhou :banana::banana:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excellent design ! Very elegant !


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this u/c now or on-hold?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By james.F-007. Is this the main tower? If so, we'll move it to the u/c forum.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 易紫烟. Phase 1 apparently done.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

three years later, no construction pictures while it was rising haha. hope the supertall can also rise soon.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Sep 18 by 萧爷


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 240m | 787ft  | 51 fl | 220m x 3 |  51 fl x2 +44 fl x1| U/C






【杭】建设纪实——杭州国际办公中心 | 240m×3+220m | 51F×3+44F | A2 200+幕墙同步 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——杭州国际办公中心 | 240m×3+220m | 51F×3+44F | A2 200+幕墙同步 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc







http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201807/13/191104kp09z2lv4spsm1cm.jpg





http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201807/13/190736n7ob7bouokvtsl8q.jpg































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01















































by holy01

2020/06/18

one of three 220m
















240m













*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 240m...


　　昨日上午，杭州国际办公中心正式开工，不久，钱塘江南岸将崛起浙江第一高楼。这是钱江世纪城核心区块内首个集国际商务办公、金融贸易、酒店餐饮服务及其配套等功能于一体的现代化城市综合体。 　　钱江世纪城是杭州打造的“二十大新城”之一，与钱江新城隔江相望。世纪城将重点吸引金融商贸、商务办公、科技信息、会展咨询、体育休闲等现代服务业，积极引进世界五百强企业地区总部、国际金融机构地区分行和国内著名民营企业总部，成为总部经济与现代服务业发展的孵化器。...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01*
*
2020/07/13





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/07/27





























*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-29 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-11 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-25 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-30 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

11.19














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Some new renderings.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

11.29





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/12/16














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2020/12/21





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/01/07














*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What are those 4 buildings U/C in the back?


----------

